# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Русско-язычные преданные в Америке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## Алексей Богатов

Дорогие преданные, помогите пожалуйста найти контакты русских преданных из США, чем больше  тем лучше!!! Очень надо! Спасибо.

----------

